# Race Day at Fordcowboy's



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

HO Slotrods and four of his buddies came down today from Ottumwa, Iowa. On a rainy, sleeting, snowing Saturday in Missouri. HO Joe, 2 other local guys & myself were here to race with them & against them.  
We spent over 8 hours racing on all the tracks except for my Bucktrack. The computer wouldn't let us play on that one.  I think everyone took pictures, I have a few I'll post later once I get them off the camera. Hopefully everyone that took pics will post theirs also. 
We snacked on Pizza Hut pizza & wings all afternoon. Watched the Nationwide race while we did a round robin race on the Maxx Traxx. HO Slotrods and HOJoe were partners & they made a clean sweep of that one. Using the same cars they used on the road course they used to drag race also. HO Slotrods came in first on the drag race. Big Kenny came in second. 
We all had a good time I do believe. Looking forward to the next time they get to come down. 
Later,
Lendell


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's my pics from today


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

wow just walked in the door from fordcowboys. after 16 hrs, 340 miles,snow storm both ways,passing a personal injury accident,a jackknifed semi,around 8 hours of slot car racing and visiting with a great bunch of guys(Lendell,Joe,Kenny,Nick)and the jokers i took down with me Bill,Dennis,Jon,and Richie,pizza and wings a 30 min wait at another type of accident with the road shut down,(never did see what happen for sure) because we decided to take a detour around it down a very muddy road through the back country of Missouri. i am finally back home , would i do it again? H**L YEA! It was great. we would all like to thank fordcowboy and Mrs fordcowboy for the eats and drinks and the hours of fun. pics just don't do the shed justice. this place is to cool for me to even describe.will try to get some pics posted. oh yea and how can i forget the FLYING CAR. i almost coughed up a lung over that. THANKS JEFF


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well I must agree, a great time was had by all. What a great bunch of guys.
Anyone willing to drive 160 miles one way has got to be into it. And these guys were. These guys are really into the fast magnet cars and these old eyes have a hard time keeping up. We're gonna have to nudge them toward tjets so the racing won't be so fast and furious, to coin a phrase. The giant oval and the drag strip were allmost in constant use. And the Max Trax road course, which is my favorite, was a big hit as allways. I'm used to my lock and joiner track so the smoothness of this track is like heaven to me. I can't believe I left my best controller there. Oh well now I have an excuse to go back soon.
I'll post my pics later after I load them to photobucket.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here are the pictures as promised.
Overall view of the roadcourse.








The big oval.








More roadcourse.








The dragstrip saw lot of action.
















Another angle of the roadcourse.








And another.








hojoe :wave:


----------

